# Could it be hormones?



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

My IBS gets 10X worse around my period and gets better the more time passes after my period.My gynecologist said I can let my period come only every 3 months by continuing the birth control pills and not taking breaks between packages. Still, whenever my period does eventually have to come the cycle repeats itself once again and it takes at least a month until I can get things somewhat under control again (with help of limited diet).Is there any research done on the role of hormones in IBS?What can be done for this condition?THANKS!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is some research that shows most women have an increase in GI symptoms around the time of their period.For IBSers that tends to be worse than for other women.Unfortunately usually the treatment is what you are doing right now. What you need to figure out is if monthly periods with the pills are better than without the pills and if it is better overall to do the skip three month thing (is it fewer days total days, or is it easier when they are all together, etc.).Unfortunately there isn't a good once size fits all answer for the women who get a lot worse during their period.It may also mean you need something directly treating the IBS rather than just playing with the hormones to get good overall control. Some things like an sub-clinical dose of an antidepressant is something you can't really take just when things are bad, and it depends a lot on which symptoms are the problem during those times. Usually you want to treat for the worst symptom. So if you have constipation you might start miralax a few days before the period (assuming you don't need it any other time) so you are going well before it hits. Or you might need a different dose during your period than other times.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi welcome to the site.Yes, IBS does tend to flare up around the time the period comes. It usually does that for me a few days before my period and stays until my period is done. I personally do try my best to stay in control with meds and diet and light exercise. Finding a light exercise that you can do can reduce both the IBS and the period pain. I mean, I still get all the pain imaginable from both, but it would be much worse if I don't do my best.Some people say that they take birth control pills, but you're already doing that.The only few other things I can think of are -- take OTC Tylenol for a couple days when it's most painful; hot showers, and heating pad. And try and avoid eating/drinking cold things. Microwave them until warm whenever you can. Or at least room temperature. Warmth may make the cramps better.I also personally make a Japanese/Taiwanese black sugar tea, which works well for me. If you're able to find an Asian or health food market, ask about it or the darkest brown sugar that they have. The "brown" sugar sold in regular grocery stores won't work, they are not dark enough and contain too much sugar which may bother the gut. Hope you find something that works.P.S., moving this thread to the Women's Issues Forum.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

There could be a link... I don't know for certain though; but I can agree as to why it could be coincidental. Even before IBS, I had to avoid certain foods because they'd bloat me up like a balloon, or would run right through me because my stomach was already achy. I haven't been checked for Endo, but I know my PMS was so severe that my hip joints would hurt to the point where I couldn't walk sometimes...But I do think that there's still truth to being sensitive to certain foods while on your period, so I can see how your IBS would be heightened during that time.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the repies all. This site is great.I have always had horrible PMS. With my new-found IBS, my main symptom is the G-d awful lower abdominal PAIN especially around period. During that time and somewhat beyond even my extremely strict diet is useless (I'm living off Ensure) and EVERYTHING seems to trigger it. Actually, it needs no trigger since during that time its presence is constant. I starve myself during my period since I canot tolerate the additional pain food causes. I have lost a ton of weight as it is since this IBS nightmare began and I've never been overweight. It's not the constipation causes symptoms since I have that aspect mainly under control with magnesium citrate.Is there perhaps a safe BC pill that would take away my period entirely until I eventually one day need it?Could progesterone pills or cream help with the hormonal imbalance?Could Anti-depressants alter my hormones?I seriously feel as though I've been cursed....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Read the article about how hormones effect IBS that is thumbtacked at the top of the forum here. (It isn't thumbtakced there any longer. I think we lost it when we had some server problems recently. Hold on I will find it for you.)Here it is:

http://www.med.unc.edu/ibs/files/educational-gi-handouts/IBS%20and%20Hormones.pdf

That will give you more info about how hormones can aggravate IBS symptoms. Your homrones are not out of balance necessarily at all. It is just that the hormones themselves at their normal levels at that time of the month...can cause an increase in symptoms for some people with IBS. IBS doesn't get your hormones out of whack. Just so we are clear on that.Have you tried using any antispasmodic meds yet? If not you can ask your Doc about them. You may only need them around your cycle... but they may help your pain. Ask your Doc.Also have you tried using heat patches when out and about on the area that is most painful? I have found they can help alot and I'm not stuck plugged into the wall with a heating pad. It is important for you to eat. And yes.. I know how much that hurts sometimes.. it happens to me. But really you must address this pain with your Doc.. and maybe try an antispasmodic because you can end up doing yourself some real harm by undereating.Hope you feel better soon.BQ


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for the article. I will read it. I have always thought my hormones are out of whack even before IBS hit me half a year ago, since I have always suffered with awful PMS regardless and have a family history of depression. So far no medication has helped the pain at all. I tried the antispasmodics and others the doctors prescribed. I recently begged the Doc for some serious painkillers like Tramadol but she flat out refused and claimed they were dangerous. So I'm left with no relief.I have tried a hot water bottle and that somewhat helps but is limiting. What are the heat patches and where can I get them?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Are you in the US?If so,Here is some info:http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/3...le_patches.htmlHere is a pic of the packaging:http://www.buzzillions.com/dz_1015911_ace_...es_3_ea_reviewsI have gotten them at any number of drug stores, grocery stores, or like Walmart.It is true many Docs are very wary of prescribing pain killers for anything chronic. They worry about addiction and "narcotic bowel" issues.. etc. Lookin.. I gotta tell ya.. I had INtense nearly daily constant pain so severe I couldn't stand up straight. And the only thing that helped me really was the IBS Audioprogram. Check out their website:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs Literally gave me my life back. So maybe.. since you are looking to get yours back.... it might help you too. Here we also have a specific forum to discuss this kind of treatment. Check it out and post any questions you may have. Marilyn is the Moderator there and I am sure you will find her as helpful and kind as I did.Just click here to get there:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=9Hope this helps hon and that you feel better real soon.BQ


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks alot BQ!I'm not in the US but I'll look for the patches in my country. They probably have it under another brand name.I'm open to the audio pragrams, and your report sounds encouraging, however I actually went to a hypnotherapist and it did nothing for me other than make me sleepy, so I don't know if it would work on me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well the beauty of the IBS Audioprogram is it's design (it's 100 days... and you listen everyday..) and easy convenience of use in the comfort of your own home. Plus you _own_ it.. so you can always re-listen to any of it's parts. And the best??? You can literally sleep through the whole thing and it still works! I don't think I have ever heard all of the sessions in their entirety.... ever. I always fell asleep! But they kept telling me that was ok and ... it was.Also I wasn't totally sure it would work for me and apparently whether or not one _thinks_ it is going to work or not has no bearing on it's effectiveness. So I wouldn't really compare it to in person sessions. It's totally different than those in some respects.All the bestBQ


----------

